# lip repair after basal cell carcinoma excision



## AnneCline (Dec 31, 2009)

Any help with coding this repair would be appreciated! I was looking at 14060 but not sure if that would be correct or enough.

The 3 cm, full-thickness cutaneous mucosal defect of the left oral commissure involving both the superior and inferior lip was noted and marked. Burrow's triangles were excised superiorly and inferiorly from the mucosal lip along the vermillion border. 
Another burrow's triangle was excised in an oblique fashion lateral to the oral commissure. Subcutaneous and submucosal dissection proceeded circumferentially cutaneously and along the superior and inferior lip preserving orbicularis oris muscle. The oral commissure was then recreated cutaneously and reapproximated with 5-0 Monocryl in simple interrupted fashion. Rolling advancement flaps were then elevated and moved into position from intraoral to extraorally recreating the vermillion border. Multiple additional oblique burrow's triangles were excised to deal with the excess mucosa. #5-0 Monocryl was used intraorally as well to 
reapproximate the complex closure intraorally and extraorally recreating the dry mucosal oral commissure. Bleeding was controlled with direct pressure and 
light electrocautery.


----------



## Susan (Jan 7, 2010)

I would feel comfortable coding that with the 14060.


----------



## AnneCline (Jan 8, 2010)

thank you sooo much for the reply!


----------

